# Eye removal tomorrow...



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, my 8 year old cocker will be getting her right eye removed tomorrow due to glaucoma. She's going to a specialist, and will be home tomorrow night - sans a 2 hour car ride each way.

I am 50-50 on if I should have a fake eye inserted or not. The vet gave me that option and said I could make the decesion tomorrow when I drop her off.

On one hand I think it will be much easier (initially) to look at. But, it sounds like there will be a handful of drops/meds she will need to be on for about 2 weeks. Purely a cosmetic thing though.

Versus just sewing it shut and having a winking dog the rest of her life. Cheaper this way, less post-op care, etc.

I'm most disppointed that I missed the glaucoma, being a cocker I should have been more attentive, but I can't fix that now.

Does anyone have any opinions on a fake eye or not? Any experience? What would you choose?


----------



## wbean (Mar 29, 2010)

I only know of three choices - enucleation and orbital prosthesis - with this the eyelid is sutured short but it prevents the "sunken eye" appearance. 

Evisceration and intrascleral prosthesis - with this the eyelid is not sutured shut - looks more realistic - because dog can blink, etc. 

suturing eye without prosthesis - self explanatory


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I would have it sewn shut with no fake eye. Less likelihood of complications. And the dog doesn't care.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

I saw in your other post that you were going to see Dr Larocca...is he doing the surgery? I can highly recommend him. You will be in good hands. Good luck.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, Dr. Larocca is doing the surgery.

He actually treated another cocker of mine, several years ago (before I knew cockers had bad eye genetics). And he was a great doctor, person etc. I have no fears about going back to him.

I think this will be more traumatic on me then it will my dog. She has, most likely, already made a complete adjustment to being blind in that eye. Now, it's just about relieving any pain she was having. I still can't decide what I want to do about a fake eye or not. I will be sure to ask him tomorrow what he thinks. I know he'll be honest with me.

Thanks for the recommendation though. Did he work on one of your dogs?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Tough decision.. I've been pondering on it all day! I think I would probably go this route: _enucleation and orbital prosthesis - with this the eyelid is sutured short but it prevents the "sunken eye" appearance. _


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

how did the surgery go?


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, we're home after a long day. 2 hour car ride one way, much better on the way home - but that was chemically induce from her drugs.

The whole way up, I still hadn't decided on the fake eye or not. After consulting with the surgeon I felt better about her having a fake eye. I know, and completely understand, this is a completely selfish decesion on my part because she could really care less. I just felt that my energy and emotions to her would be stronger if she had that fake eye. Does that make sense?

It cost a little more, because of the meds, ointments and what not. But, I'm okay with that and it's over and done with now.

She still a little groggy, and her eye is swollena nd oozing a little. But with the meds and what not I think she'll be okay.

Just a couple quick pictures. Looks pretty sore yet, but being that she just had her eye removed you really can't expect too much.



















Going to be sleeping on the floor the next couple of nights just to make her more comfortable, so she doesn't have to jump with that cone on.

Also found out today that she has a very, very small catarct developing in her left eye. So, I need to be keeping an eye on that now. What we don't do for our dogs right.

Thanks for letting me get some of this off my chest. I appreciate everyone's support.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Cinch, 

I am sorry I missed this thread, and I hope your little one is doing ok. I hope you're doing ok, too. I know this had to be tough on you ... stressful and emotionally draining. 

I'm glad she came through surgery well, and I hope all goes well with her recovery. I think you made a good choice with the prosthesis. Maybe you consider it selfish, but in the long run you will probably avoid a million questions down the line from strangers when you are walking her, and won't have to continue telling the same story over and over, right?  

I really wish you both well in her recovery. You were one of my biggest supporters through my ordeal with Scruffy, and I feel really remiss in not seeing your thread. Please forgive me. Please give her a cuddle from me! Thinking about you both!

infiniti


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I think having the fake eye is absolutely, completely reasonable 

Looking at those pics made my eyes water though! Sorry if this is totally ignorant, but is that the fake eye in there, or just the socket? How will it heal, will the eye be "removable" or.. ? Sorry.. just curious.

I hope she heals up quickly!!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> I think having the fake eye is absolutely, completely reasonable
> 
> Looking at those pics made my eyes water though! Sorry if this is totally ignorant, but is that the fake eye in there, or just the socket? How will it heal, will the eye be "removable" or.. ? Sorry.. just curious.
> 
> I hope she heals up quickly!!


Oh, it makes my eyes water true. Try putting drops, and ointment in there.

It is a fake eye, and from what I understand, the surgeon said they basically make a small incesion in the eyeball, and take out most of the 'eye stuff' and then put a small silicone eyeball in it's place and sew it back up. So, it's not just the socket (that would get really infected - that's why they sew it shut if you don't go this route. It is not removable at all... in fact if it were and I saw it come out I would either vomit or pass out... or both. 



infiniti said:


> Cinch,
> 
> I am sorry I missed this thread, and I hope your little one is doing ok. I hope you're doing ok, too. I know this had to be tough on you ... stressful and emotionally draining.
> 
> ...


Oh, don't worry Infiniti. You have enough on your plate, this is a minor thing compared to your little guy. But, thanks for the kind words.

I just hope she heals fast and complication free. She's pretty tired right now, and I have had to stop her from rubbing at the eye a couple times. She has that cone on, but I still get worried. I'll try to post a picture or two in a couple days once the swelling goes does. If for no better reason than if anyone else is trying to make this decesion they can see what will happen.

As an aside, when I was up there. The next surgery after mine was a 7 month old lab puppy who had his left eye sliced apart by a cat. They were playing and the cat just did the cat swipe and caught the puppy across the eye. Now, that's something I wouldn't want to see.

Alright, the cocker work up. Time to take her outside.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm glad surgery went well! 
What did they tell you about the other eye regarding the cataract? The only reason why i ask is i was told cataract is not reversible and if left untreated, they can start developing glaucoma.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you Cinch! That makes sense. It will be interesting to see it heal.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this thread earlier; I would have liked to wish you all luck before the surgery. I guess I'll settle for healing thoughts afterwards.

I've honestly never heard of prosthetic eyes for dogs and I HAVE a one-eyed dog. You learn something new every day, if you're not careful! 

This conversation reminds me unpleasantly of my eighth grade science teacher. He was ancient (my mother also had him for science when she was in the eighth grade) and pretty disgusting. He has very long ear hair which often had bits of dandruff and wax in it. Worst of all, though, he had a glass eye which he would TAKE OUT and polish while we were working individually in class. It was rather traumatic, really. I'm glad your dog's won't be removable, lol.

Also, Alvin says, "Welcome to the club."


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

Not in dogs, but years ago we had a POA pony with a bad case of "moon blindness" and we ended up removing the worst eye, because it was giving her pain.
She could still be ridden, she trusted the rider not to point her into trouble.
It healed fast.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I see a guy around town who is missing an eye and doesn't have a prosthesis (eye sewn shut, his entire face is deformed from the sunkenness).....it's not great to look at, poor guy. He wears sunglasses most of the time, probably to avoid stares. I would probably go for some kind of prosthesis if it were my dog. Most likely the one where the eye is sewn shut....fake eyes weird me out when they're staring in the wrong direction.

Poor pupper. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

salask said:


> I'm glad surgery went well!
> What did they tell you about the other eye regarding the cataract? The only reason why i ask is i was told cataract is not reversible and if left untreated, they can start developing glaucoma.


At this time the cataract in her left eye is called an incipient cataract. He said it's very small and just to keep an eye on it. Some incipient cataracrts never get any bigger, so that very well could be what this one is. My local vet just needs to take a look at it everytime she sees my dog.

The more worrying this is that glaucoma almost always a genetic disorder - especially in cockers, and basset hounds. So, my dog will be on preventitive eye drops (Dorzolamide) for the rest of her life to make sure she can retain vision in that eye.

Last night was a tough night for me personally. Just seeing her looking miserable, probably in some pain, not feeling good etc. I asked myself several times if I did the right thing or not. I just know my poor girl was hurting last night.

Her eye is very swollen right now, which is expected of course - but I always have a hard time with any animal in pain and to know I am a big reason behind this pain just breaks my heart.

She did eat some breakfast this morning, so that's a good thing. Still some bumping around into things - which I think is mostly due to that miserable cone. Her fake eye is also really goopy and seeping, so I am going to call and double check that this is the normal healing process.

This is certainly going to be a learning experience for me.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, made it through the day so far. She got better as the day went on.

Eye is still really swollen, but that's to be expected. Still quite a bit of mucus/discharge from her eye. So much so, that I actually called the vet up and they said it's pretty common. To take a warm wash clothe (as warm as I could get it from tap water) and just lay it over the eye for about 5 minutes. Wipe the goopy junk away and just keep it clean.

Drops and ointments, twice a day in the fake eye. Amoicillan twice a day with meals, and I'm surprised that she only gets a pain med once a day in the morning. If it were me I would want as much drugs as I could get 

She's back to (mostly) being herself. Butt wags and kisses and wanting lots of treats. I feel better now than I did this afternoon for sure, but it's still pretty tough to see her eye so swollen. She's a trooper I know that though.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I would have gone with the fake eye as well. I think mentally I could handle it better.

Praying your puppy feels better soon...and that your lives return to some sort of normalcy!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad to hear about the butt wags and the wanting treats ... always a good sign! 

I am sure she'll let you know if she needs more drugs, though!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Poor pup, and poor you! I remember how I felt after Corona's surgery (just a spay) and she was miserable.. it was rough, so I can barely imagine how you feel.

However.. butt wags is a great sign! Sounds like she's a tough cookie, and you're taking great care of her.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, things are "progressing" I guess. I'll grab a picture or two tomorrow so you guys can see what it looks like a couple days out. Pretty swollen still, actually really swollen still. The goopyness has started to go away with the hot compresses and drops/ointments which is a good thing.

She's pretty much adjusted to the cone now. Although, she did have a minor bump today where she hit the edge of the sliding glass door with the cone. Because I didn't open it wide enough for her to really get through. A little yipe, because she was scared from the shock but it was around her neck so she just plopped her butt on the ground and wouldn't move. My elkhound convinced her it was safe so she got outside ina couple minutes. Lesson learned on that one.

Still painful to look at her, but she's mending... slowly it seems. I'll still be sleeping on the floor for a night or two I think. No problems with eating, though she has now associated the drops/ointment to getting treats. Which is a good thing I guess. lol


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I'm glad the surgery was successful. poor puppers.
I would assume the drops have a topical anesthesia to reduce the pain in the sclera (outside) of the remains of her eye so she may actually be more comfortable than she was when it was the glaucoma causing so much pressure. I'm glad you went for the prosthesis. 
Good luck and sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Cracker said:


> I'm glad the surgery was successful. poor puppers.
> I would assume the drops have a topical anesthesia to reduce the pain in the sclera (outside) of the remains of her eye so she may actually be more comfortable than she was when it was the glaucoma causing so much pressure. I'm glad you went for the prosthesis.
> Good luck and sending healing thoughts your way.


Yup, 3 times a day I have to apply a drop which is an anestetic. Then, 5 minutes later I have to apply the ointment which is mostly for lubrication so the eye doesn't dry out do to the swelling pinching off the tear duct.

Here are a couple pictures I got of her today. You can still see the significant swelling in the eye, but it does look a little better. Of course this is just less than 96 hours since the surgery was done. So based on thay it's not too bad.



















I am just waiting for that swelling to go down so that those muscles relax and the eye can come back inline with where it's supposed to be, and get to looking normal.

Behavior wise, she is sleeping more (for longer periods of time) and not up and down anymore. She's starting to figure out how to eat and drink witht he cone on. She did have a minor setback today while going potty. Fairly large winds, and she was trying to poop with a backwards umbrella around her head. You can imagine how that went. She wasn't understanding the concept of which way to face. The wind has died down though, so she'll be okay for awhile. 

Even though this recovery will be a little longer, I think I am happy that I went with the fake eye. It will be better in the long run. Of course, getting there is the tough part.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Because the internet strips words of their inflection, I feel like this question will come across as impolite. Please know that, as the owner of a one-eyed dog, I am genuinely interested in the process.

What makes the fake eye better in the long run?


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> Because the internet strips words of their inflection, I feel like this question will come across as impolite. Please know that, as the owner of a one-eyed dog, I am genuinely interested in the process.
> 
> What makes the fake eye better in the long run?


Oh, not impolite at all. You were kind enough to answer some PMs from me so no worries.

Better in the long run, I guess from (mostly) my perspective. I would just feel really bad about her having her eye sewn shut. Because I still feel guilty that I missed the initial diagnosis that may have saved her vision. There will be far less questions from people,a nd having to say the same story over and over again.

Plus, people have a tendancy to offer symapthy to animals when none is needed. Meaning over-treating and just giving that sad/anxious tense type feeling when they first meet her.

Mostly selfish stuff really on my account I guess. I will just feel better about her having that "eye" there instead of a sunken socket. I get goose-bumpy sometimes when I see that in an animal.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Personal preference I definitely understand. I wanted to confirm there was no medical reason for it, though, as I hadn't heard of one.

Hey, is the prosthesis connected to any musculature? Like, will she be able to move the fake eye as she would be able to move a real one?


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> Personal preference I definitely understand. I wanted to confirm there was no medical reason for it, though, as I hadn't heard of one.
> 
> Hey, is the prosthesis connected to any musculature? Like, will she be able to move the fake eye as she would be able to move a real one?


Yes it is actually. The easiest way to say it, is that it is actually inside her actual eyeball. The insides were just taken out and the prostesis placed in and sewn shut. When it's all healed it will actually looke 'somewhat' like a real eyeball and when she moves her left eye the fake one will move the exact same way.

When completely healed it is only noticable if you are really looking and paying attention.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, it actually looks a LOT better, I think.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Cinch said:


> Yes it is actually. The easiest way to say it, is that it is actually inside her actual eyeball. The insides were just taken out and the prostesis placed in and sewn shut. When it's all healed it will actually looke 'somewhat' like a real eyeball and when she moves her left eye the fake one will move the exact same way.
> 
> When completely healed it is only noticable if you are really looking and paying attention.


Pretty cool...like the Six Million Dollar dog


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> Wow, it actually looks a LOT better, I think.


It does, but it's hard for me to see it right now. Probably because I have to see the swelling, and everything first hand. That's a big reason why I am taking pictures every couple of days so I can go back and actually see the progress.



FilleBelle said:


> Pretty cool...like the Six Million Dollar dog


You're telling me. I can send you the bill if you want.


----------



## maver (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and was looking for pics etc. so I really appreciate your sharing. My 4 year old Australian Cattle dog was diagnosed
with Glaucoma in both eyes 8 months ago. She was misdiagnosed by the vet who told me she had an infection and sent me home with some drops. I searched out an opthamologist that diagnosed her. It has been a slow progressive thing, but I am finally taking her in on Tues to have her eyes removed. I thought about the 4-6000 surgery in Columbus where they could open the drainage or reduce the fluid production, but there was no guarantee and possible need for another surgery and still the costly drops. Being that she is so young and will loose both we have been working with herbalists, raw food, supplements and healers to no avail. I think they lasted longer than the vet thought they would, but I am going to have her do the fake eyes as well, but wondered how your cocker Spaniel is doing now, Cinch, right? I saw the pics. has the swelling come down? Having both eyes done is going to be hard. I am so sad, I will miss her beautiful eyes, they are so expressive. 

The fake eyes are for me, not for her, your right, she doesn't care. I just don't want her in pain anymore and they say that dogs have so much more pain than humans with this. 

I'm grateful for all the sharing and appreciate being able to talk with others who have gone thru this.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

maver said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and was looking for pics etc. so I really appreciate your sharing. My 4 year old Australian Cattle dog was diagnosed
> with Glaucoma in both eyes 8 months ago. She was misdiagnosed by the vet who told me she had an infection and sent me home with some drops. I searched out an opthamologist that diagnosed her. It has been a slow progressive thing, but I am finally taking her in on Tues to have her eyes removed. I thought about the 4-6000 surgery in Columbus where they could open the drainage or reduce the fluid production, but there was no guarantee and possible need for another surgery and still the costly drops. Being that she is so young and will loose both we have been working with herbalists, raw food, supplements and healers to no avail. I think they lasted longer than the vet thought they would, but I am going to have her do the fake eyes as well, but wondered how your cocker Spaniel is doing now, Cinch, right? I saw the pics. has the swelling come down? Having both eyes done is going to be hard. I am so sad, I will miss her beautiful eyes, they are so expressive.
> 
> The fake eyes are for me, not for her, your right, she doesn't care. I just don't want her in pain anymore and they say that dogs have so much more pain than humans with this.
> ...


Maver,

Sorry to hear about your dog. My cocker spaniel before the one in the pictures in this thread, also was blind from glacoma. We tried to save some of her vision with laser surgery to no avail. So she was completely blind for the last three years of her life. So I know all about that. I am thankful this cocker can see just fine out of her remaining eye. I do not want to have another blind dog.

Don't get me wrong I loved her to death, but I don't think her quality of life was as it should have been. She never complained, and was able to do a few things. But it wasn't the same.

If you are having both eyes removed and prostesis in both eyes be prepared to take at least a week off of work. It will be a huge adjustment for your dog, and you. Lots of meds, drops, and ointment.

With that said here is a site that you may be interested in:

http://angelvest.homestead.com/

That lady basically makes 'white canes' for dogs. It's a vest/halo to the dog won't hit it's head. A VERY good invention in my opinion.

Some things that I did.

Use a lot of scents. I had three scents that I spread around my house. First a Cinnamon scent that marked 'danger' places, such as the top of the stairs (although I had a baby gate for that as well). I used a lemon scent for the edges of doors and walls. Then I used a lavander scent for the edges of furnitaure. This gave my dog a sensory-smell map of where she was going. It worked rather well actually.

Secondly, don't be afraid to take your dog for walks, in fact I encourage it. However, in place of a leash get a wooden dowl and put a leash clip at the end. That way you have firm control of her but she still gets to walk.

Lastly, teach the "oops" command. Right when she is about to bump into something say Oops. She will bump into things. That Oops command after a couple bumps will train her to turn when you say it.

It's a very intesive thing living with a blind dog. It's a compassionate thing, but do your due dilligence to make sure it's the only option out there. I wish you the best and if there is anything else I can answer let me know.

My cocker is doing fine, all things considered. Still sore and swollen as you can see in the pictures. I will probably post more pictures on Monday or Tuesday to document her healing. But she's a trooper and doing just fine.


----------



## maver (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, 2 dogs with blindness! I'm not prepared at all for this. 

Thank you for the suggestion of time off work, the adjustment I can see is big. I can feel I am still in this place of realizing it's happening and need to get on board with what now. I have been in denial I think. 

I will check out the website, am relieved to hear that someone is selling items like this, she has been running into things for months. I love the idea of scents around the house, what a great idea. And thank you for the oops command, she was running next to my son yesterday and ran head long into a 4x4 post. My son felt so bad, we are all adjusting to this. Gracie is okay. 

I have researched a lot and there isn't much out there option wise other than the 3 different procedures. I know she is in pain and need to have them out. I wish it were different, I know this is going to be very difficult. The vet keeps telling me how well they adjust to being blind, and what happy lives they can still live, but I hear you saying it is very different and that they can't do much. Being a cattle dog, she is very much dependent on her eyes for her safety and has been very fearful. I am looking for any tools that can make her feel safe. Thank you again and I hope your puppy continues to heal.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

maver said:


> Wow, 2 dogs with blindness! I'm not prepared at all for this.


No, no, just one completely blind dog. The one I have now can see fine our of her left eye. So, in reality she is perfectly fine. Just healing really that she needs to get past.



maver said:


> Thank you for the suggestion of time off work, the adjustment I can see is big. I can feel I am still in this place of realizing it's happening and need to get on board with what now. I have been in denial I think.


It really is a very big psychological hurdle to get over. It is an almost completely different way of thinking and treating the dog. You have to almost be hypervigilant because you don't want them to get hurt in any way. So, I won't lie to you. You will probably cry, wondering if you did the right thing, doubt about if you can handle it, etc. It's all natural and understandable. Just do what's in your heart.



maver said:


> I will check out the website, am relieved to hear that someone is selling items like this, she has been running into things for months. I love the idea of scents around the house, what a great idea. And thank you for the oops command, she was running next to my son yesterday and ran head long into a 4x4 post. My son felt so bad, we are all adjusting to this. Gracie is okay.


Be warned, that lady has a 6 week wait list for those halo-vests. So, if you are going to get one order it as soon as you can. They are rather inexpensive too. The scent thing, I think made the biggest difference for my dog. Use whatever scents work for you. You don't need a lot, and just do it at "dog height' and you should see a change pretty quickly. I was absolutley amazed at how well it worked. I wish I could remember where I read that to properly cite it, but it wasn't an idea I came up with.

The oops command was purely accidental, but it seemed to work so I just kept reinforceing it and it did wonders. I could let her wander the backyard and just give her a soft oops before she hit the fence and she would just turn and keep going. It was actually pretty neat to see. 



maver said:


> I have researched a lot and there isn't much out there option wise other than the 3 different procedures. I know she is in pain and need to have them out. I wish it were different, I know this is going to be very difficult. The vet keeps telling me how well they adjust to being blind, and what happy lives they can still live, but I hear you saying it is very different and that they can't do much. Being a cattle dog, she is very much dependent on her eyes for her safety and has been very fearful. I am looking for any tools that can make her feel safe. Thank you again and I hope your puppy continues to heal.


Again, I won't lie. Yes, they do adjust... but it's only because they have to. They don't have a choice. It's a rather tough transition on all fronts. For the humans and for the dogs. The dogs don't understand whey they have this pain in their head, they can't get away from it and every 8 hours or so, their human holds their head and puts stuff in their eyes.

I assume you are like me and are very attached to your dogs, so it's a very difficult thing to go through. You are right though, the key, above all else, is to let her know she is safe. There are so many things I had to change to make my house 'blind-dog' safe. Things I would have never thought of. Such as; things laying on the floor, shoes scattered around, cords from lamps, TVs, etc that she could possibly hit, a simple can of empty cans hanging from a door that she could hit, no christmas tree for the years she was blind, no rearranging furniture, the list goes on and on.

But, you have to let her be a dog too. That means taking her outside, letting her walk, maybe jog a little. If you do decide to do the wood stick idea, don't use a collar, instead use a harness. You have much more control and it's easier for the dog.

I don't want to be all doom and gloom, but I want to give you a realistic idea of what it's going to be like. I did learn a tremendous amount from her. She was a very special dog, got me through some tough times. So I know exactly what you are going through, and what you have instore as well. I'm here to answer any questions you have.

My pup will get by on one eye. I have no doubt about that. Aside from the swelling, and cone around her neck, she is back to normal for the most part. The surgeon that did her surgery is a fantastic guy and really knows his eyes, so that helps a lot. Thanks for the well wishes and I wish you the best as well.

Man... this got to be a long response. I'll shut up now. lol


----------



## maver (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Cinch,

I appreciate your honesty, I need to know what to expect. What is hard is she is still tracking, so one eye is pretty good still. I am deciding if I want to do 2 surgeries which costs more, but could extend her sight out of that one eye at least. I will do a pressure check before we decide one or two, but the vet just wants to take both since it is inevitable and she is in pain. Any suggestions here? 

Yes, she is so much more to me than "just a dog" as someone said to me one day. She has already taught me so much with this process. I see her blindness as a metaphor for something I am blind to, and as I have entered this process, it has taken me into some deep places around my blindness to my life in different ways. she is in my life for a reason, I can accept that and feel the gift she is. I think dogs are spiritual teachers if humans can open to what they have to offer. My kids who are 17 and 19 now have learned so much about compassion and love, have cried with me and have helped with decisions around this which has been so good. 

I am excited to go on the website for blind dogs that I found on the halo vest web site you sent. It looks like there is lots of info on blind dogs and ideas and I will order the halo asap, thank you again.

And boy am I going to tell the vet about this web site because everyone going thru this needs someone to talk to that has already gone thru this- they need to know what to expect, really, and see pictures to prepare! Thank you again and I will keep you posted. Glad to hear your puppy is adjusting, she chose the right person to love her and I'm sure vise versa!
Denise


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Maver,

Let me first put a little disclaimer here. I am not a vet, and I don't know the exact condition of your dog's sight.

But, if she were my dog, and (knowing what I know from living with a completely blind dog) I had a chance to save some semblance of vision in one (or both) eye(s) I would do so in a heart beat. Yes, it will be more costly if there is a second needed surgery - but the quality of life for the dog will be improved if she can see even a little.

I would ask the specialist what her optic nerve looks like and if she has any vision remaining. The optic nerve is one of the few things on the body that does not regenerate. If it is still intact and ok, then I would really consider trying to save the vision.

Again, that is just my opinion based on my own personal experiences. Take it for what it's worth. 

In regards to my dog, she is healing really well. In fact when I got up today I was really pleased with how it looked. I will try to get a couple more pictures up for people. The swelling is starting to go down and the eye is moving back to where it should be. All good things.


----------



## maver (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi cinch,

Thank you, your opinion helps. I am going to see if they can just do the one eye and hold on the second surgery. They will push for both - but today I was out playing with her and can't believe how much she is still tracking out of her right eye. Again thank you for your help- I needed to hear what the reality of this change to blindness is like and will delay it as long as possible.
Glad to hear Cinch continues to heal and would love to see pics when you can send them.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright here are three more pictures of Jasmine's healing.

I am really happy with how it looks. Still a little swelling as you can see and some redness, but miles better than just a few days ago. She still has the one stitch (lower right) in there that is keeping her eye particially closed yet. But, I can't say how pleased I am at the healing this little girl is doing. Although, she still hates that cone -as evidence of the piece of duct tape where she broke a piece off her first night with it on. 

Just to be clear, this isn't even a week after surgery (that will be tomorrow). I'm glad I went with the fake eye, but it's been a chore taking care of it. But well worth it in my opinion. What do you guys think?










You can see the stitch on this one:









I can still see you, where are my treats!









Maver,

If your pup is still tracking well, I would really fight to keep any vision you can. While managing any discomfort to your dog of course. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW! It's looking great! Before you know it, the cone will be gone and the dog will be learning contentment with his new eye!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, yep, looking lots better already!


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright, we had our 2 week (13 days really) check up today. The vet was really happy with how it looks now. He took out the one stitch, so the eye is fully open now. Swelling is completely gone. 

I thought I would post a couple follow up pictures for everyone.




























Still some redness, and a little irritation but overall it looks really good in my opinion. Some of the redness you see around the eye one the fur, is actually some of the dye the vet used to look into her eye.

She is on a steroid ointment for two more weeks but other than that she is good to go. She still has to have some cone time, until the steroids kick in and stop the itching. But, she has gotten quite a bit "cone-free" time, but she is getting sneaky about itching so it's back on for awhile.

Really really happy witht he results though.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! It's looking great!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I was hoping you'd post new pics soon.. it's looking so much better! You're doing a great job.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, be sure to keep us updated with news and pics!

I'm glad it's going good!


----------



## maver (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, Jasmine looks great and she looks like she is happy and not in pain. Glad things are going well.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

It does look really good right now, and I can't say enough about the doctor that did the work. Looking at the pictures from two weeks ago, the amount of improvement is amazing!

I will readily admit it was a rough couple days there at the start, but seeing it now - in my opinion - it was well worth it. I'm glad we are almost at the end though. I will post a picture or two once all the redness, and irritation goes away. The actual prostesis still has some healing to do and it will most likely adjust to it's final color here in the next week or so.

Thanks everyone for your support though, and for sharing your initial opinions with me. It really did help.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

She's looking really great, Cinch!  You are doing fantastic in taking care of her!

Your vet did a great job, indeed! I don't know if you're into this kind of thing, but if you haven't already, may I suggest you express your appreciation to your vet for the excellent work he performed? I always like to let them know, because I am always first in line when someone does NOT do a good service for me! 

When we had to have little Scruffy put down, I sent my vet a Thank You card for his generosity in only charging me $15 for the euthanasia, and for his true sympathies for what we went through trying to give him a good life and how it had to end. He was really heartfelt and compassionate and I really appreciated it.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

infiniti said:


> She's looking really great, Cinch!  You are doing fantastic in taking care of her!
> 
> Your vet did a great job, indeed! I don't know if you're into this kind of thing, but if you haven't already, may I suggest you express your appreciation to your vet for the excellent work he performed? I always like to let them know, because I am always first in line when someone does NOT do a good service for me!
> 
> When we had to have little Scruffy put down, I sent my vet a Thank You card for his generosity in only charging me $15 for the euthanasia, and for his true sympathies for what we went through trying to give him a good life and how it had to end. He was really heartfelt and compassionate and I really appreciated it.


Oh yes, Infiniti, I had already planned on doing that as well as sending some flowers or something. He is a top notch surgeon in my opinion and I am very thankful for his expertise and caring during this, as well as that of his staff. They are all amazing people.

I actually did the same thing you did when I had to put my past cocker to sleep. Like I said before she was completely blind and when I called to make the appointment my normal vet personally called me back and said don't worry. He thenset up an appointment himself and came to my house to do it. He didn't want to cause her any undue/ unneeded stress. I would like to think that her being home was a little more relaxing for her. 

He gained a new found respect for that in my book for sure. We, as a society, are very quick to place blame on others yet we don't put that same effort into saying the same when someone goes out of their way to help. I always try to reconize people for that. So, rest asured I will be doing that in this case as well.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Cinch said:


> We, as a society, are very quick to place blame on others yet we don't put that same effort into saying the same when someone goes out of their way to help.


I totally agree with this, which is why I really try to remember to express my appreciation to those deserving!

I am really happy your girl is faring so well, Cinch!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Cinch, any updates for us?


----------



## FKAPRSOA (May 5, 2010)

Like an earlier poster, I too was surprised to learn of the use of prosthetic eyes in dogs. Having Pugs, and rescuing them, I see my fair share of eye issues.

We've only ever had the one removed. Here is a pic of Abbie. You can barely tell the eye isn't there.

I am glad to hear that your dog has recovered well. Your Vet sounds like they did a great job and you have obviously provided fabulous follow up care.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Cinch,

After reading your post, I just wanted to send some moral support your way. It is clear how much you love your sweet cocker. My last dog was a cocker so I have a special place in my heart for them. You were faced with quite a heartwrenching decision and it sounds like you made a good choice for yourself and your beloved pup. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for a full recovery for your convalescing pup.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah, sorry for the delayed response. I have had a lot going on lately.

Jasmine is doing really well. Completely healed and her eye looks great. However, my camera has been attacked by gremlins so I can't post a picture. As soon as I get it fixed (or a new camera) I will post a couple to show the end results.

She has adjusted fine, and has no problems zipping around. She can still catch treats like the doggie ninja she is. I haven't noticed any difference what so ever. Very glad I made the decision I did.

Thanks everyone for your support. It was much appreciated.


----------



## monty10 (Jan 9, 2011)

hi just got onto this thread and is very helpful, my pug recently had surgery to try and repair his cornea after a corneal ulcer ruptured it, if this surgery doesnt work he will have to have his eye removed and I understand when you say seeing him with his eye removed would make you feel bad for not noticing it soon as that is the case with me i just feel terrible for my baby monty having to go through this all. I live in Australia and am trying to find information on prosthetic eyes over here but having no luck so if anyone could help me that would be very much appreciated.
Glad your dog has got through this and she is happy. Also your pictures have been great to see and track the progress.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

It looks amazing especially being only one week post op!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Cinch said:


> Well, my 8 year old cocker will be getting her right eye removed tomorrow due to glaucoma. She's going to a specialist, and will be home tomorrow night - sans a 2 hour car ride each way.
> 
> I am 50-50 on if I should have a fake eye inserted or not. The vet gave me that option and said I could make the decesion tomorrow when I drop her off.
> 
> ...


We had a GSD that had the same surgery. We opted not to get a fake eye. We also went to a Vet Ophthalmologist and he was willing to put a fake eye in, but he explained it was for us, not for Rambo. We felt Rambo didn't need to have a fake eye for us, but that is a purely personal decision. It really doesn't look as bad as you may think. I know I was very scared at the time. He had secondary glaucoma. We were never able to identify the source of the problem, even after having his blood sent to several places for analysis. 
Rambo adjusted just fine, and so did we. He was on three different eye drops everyday, for the rest of this life, along with a low dose steroid. We had our boy for almost 11 years. He was diagnosed at 4 yrs old. 
I wish you the best of luck with your dog. They seem to adjust so well to things. Rambo acted like nothing ever happened.

Sorry for the post, I just noticed the dates


----------

